# Frustrated because Doctors don't know what's wrong..



## prince85 (Jun 22, 2015)

Background: Have had Crohn's disease for 12 years now.

For the most part, I never had constipation or bad abdominal craps during this time. Always had normal bowel movements. Hardly loose or watery stools. Solid stools.

about 1 year ago, I started noticing a change. Was constipated a LOT more, and had watery stools, or stools with undigested food in them, diarrhea, etc.

I had 2 different colonoscopies done, and the doctor said everything looks good. Had a small capsule endoscopy (where you swallow a pill that has a camera attached to it). Had X-rays done. CT scans. all tests came back looking good.

It feels like I have some sort of obstruction (I usually strain during my bowel movements, and they are rarely solid anymore). but all of these tests say I am "fine". It's frustrating to say the least.


Could I just be "flaring"? Do flares last 1+ years??? I always thought a "flare up" was when you struggled for X days or weeks/months. But years??


Please tell me what everyone thinks about this....


Thanks


----------



## JenniLenni (Jun 23, 2015)

My CT and small bowel series tests came back normal, despite cramps, pain, thin stools, followed by watery D. I insisted something was going on, so doc went in for a colonoscopy. The colonoscopy showed "mild" narrowing, but it was so narrowed the scope couldn't fit past the area. I just went in for surgery to have a resection on Thursday. 

I'm not saying this is your situation, but you know your body. Get a second opinion if things don't feel right.


----------

